# Cipro - what is the right dosage per kilo for Avian



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 



I misplaced my info for this...anyone have it handy?


Thanks!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pretty much the same as for Enrofloxacin but 5-20 mg/kg, PO, BID.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Pidgey...



I have some 500 mg Tablets of Cipro, so I will go from there.


Feral ( hen I think)...odd presentation, light broen globby dried oppos on a poopy-butt, ( we did a butt wash in the sink, whew, I got the dry heaves) half emaciated...some signs of Canker also...seemed to me there was some Bacterial problems in her system, and she is also doing odd Crop movements but was eating half heartedly with the feral grazing others when I spotted her and got her scooped up...so...thought I might try her on the Cipro, or, I also have Oxytetracycline.


Where's a good place to get Nystatin or it's powder equivelent?

Quite a few Beaks here these days...and m-a-y-b-e there is some wierd bactera-thing starting to go around which effects their Crops and either slipstreams in behind Canker, or preceeds it...


Thanks!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Nystatin:

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=88&SubCategoryID=1017&ProductID=4046

I'm beginning to see another Coccidiosis year coming on here, probably due to all the wet weather we've been having.

Pidgey


----------



## Bluebar99 (May 8, 2011)

The 5-20mg answer is per bird or per kilo?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Bluebar99 said:


> The 5-20mg answer is per bird or per kilo?




Dose stated is for Pigeons - other Species can or will have their own Dosages.

Dose stated is amount of Me,dicine, per Kilogramme of patient weight, given Orally, once-a-Day.


----------



## Bluebar99 (May 8, 2011)

Hello thanks for the reply. So what i hVe read is for patient use? From what I read it or interpret the dosage is 5-15 mG twice a day since BID means twice a day.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Bluebar99 said:


> Hello thanks for the reply. So what i hVe read is for patient use? From what I read it or interpret the dosage is 5-15 mG twice a day since BID means twice a day.




Hi Bluebar99,


I am very sorry, yes, BID is "Twice-a-Day"..!


These abbreviations have vexed me from the beginning and I hate them completely. They have led to no end of confusion here on the forum, and, with me as an individual as well.


I feel it is infinitely better to just say once-a-day, or, twice-a-day for a given dosage to be adminstered, and to avoid using the abbreviations entirely, thus preventing the reliable confusion or mis-understandings which the abbreviations have always seemed to create or cause.


Anyway - 

http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=6954


I can not access my Avian Pharmacopea right now as it is on a different Computer which is not working.


The 'Enroflaxyn' Tablets I have got used to using, are supposedly suitable for average weight Pigeons and contain 7.5 mG of Enroflaxyn...with the understanding that they represent a one-tablet-a-day dose.

Obviously, this is fairly flexible, or, may represent what is actually a rather low dose.


----------



## Bluebar99 (May 8, 2011)

Fair enough. So back with rhe cipro tabs u have that are 500mg? Howndisnu administer these? Through water or feed? One 500 mG tab good for 50 pigeons??


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

That was four years ago.

And, I think I had gotten some people-size Cipro Tablets from somewhere, and did not have anything else on hand at the moment.


I would have dissolved a Tablet in a larger Syringe, or, in an appropriately sized Bottle of some kind, and, metered out doses accordingly, using a small Syringe with good clear Calibrations.

Most likely tubing the Dose in to the Crop directly via a soft and lubricated special Catheter, same as I use for Tube feeding...as, I would not use a dissolved or crushed Tablet, or portions there-of, of anything Tablet wise, for medicating feed or water.



If one must use a 500 mG Tablet, for one Pigeon, then, if the Pigeon is of about average weight, the thing to do ( or what I would do, and what I have done ) would be to dissolve the Tablet in a Liquid, say, in 50 mL worth of a combination of Water and a little Sugar or Syrup, using a suitable size Syringe for this so none would evaporate between doses, ( or use a smaller size Bottle of some kind, with a good LId or Cap, but of a size so there is enough room for the 100 mL of Solution, and, enough room to shake it well ) refrigerating it between uses, and, one would keep it well suspended by agitation immediately prior to any use, and, use just shy of one mL then, for a dose which would then be a little shy of 10 mGs of the Cipro component for a daily dose...or, half that, two times-a-day.


Are you treating one Pigeon? Or?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I use this chart, but I don't see Cipro listed....
http://pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html


----------



## djenner (Jan 17, 2008)

Careful: "BID" is "bis in die" -- twice a day. Also, the range is very great, and I have seen dosages as high as 40mg/kg listed. I tend to calculate at 20mg/kg, then divide the dose. That is risky, and depends, it seems to me, what you are addressing and whether you are also giving another antibiotic (e.g. TMS).

Also, when compounding from tabs: Grind very finely. The old standard syrup is plain sugar-water (2:1). I generally dilute the syrup a bit to make it easier to shake up the suspension (necessary; ground cipro tabs will not dissolve well). The high sugar content will tend to prevent bacteria growing, but not mold; different sources claim 30, 60 even 120 shelf life for compounded liquids like this if well refrigerated; I go with the low number and as nearly as possible make up only what I need. The tabs keep at least 15 years (there is a Harvard paper on that somewhere).


----------

